# What make pacific ale cloudy?



## hooper80 (5/3/17)

Just wondering what ingredient in stone and wood pacific ale makes it a cloudy beer?


----------



## Kingy (5/3/17)

Wheat


----------



## earle (5/3/17)

Some commercials also add a clouding agent. There was a post on here a while ago but I can't remember where.


----------



## MHB (5/3/17)

They used to use Flaked Wheat and Oats, I have heard that they might have dropped the oats.
There is a recipe in BrewBuilder under Stone and Wood Pacific Ale, that is vey close to what they were doing when it became famous.
Mark


----------



## Bribie G (5/3/17)

I believe 150 Lashes uses a clouding agent, but Pacific Ale and Murray's Whale Ale use wheat.
In outlets with a low turnover, the beers can pour quite clear on tap. Maybe the publican is supposed to give the keg a kick now and again, like Coopers brews.


----------



## Coodgee (5/3/17)

I had a pa in the fridge for a month and it settled very clear.


----------



## SBOB (5/3/17)

just copy those NEIPAs and dump some flour in


----------



## MHB (5/3/17)

Yes but doing it properly gives the beer that slick mouthfeel, just using flour will give cloudiness, but not the flavour.
Mark


----------



## dr K (5/3/17)

They do, or did use wheat but (sparrows spring to mind) wheat does not a cloudy beer make, Squires Golden now called something else used a shed load more wheat than Pacific Ale, was it 40%?
Going out a limb here but maybe they don't filter??

K


----------



## themonkeysback (5/3/17)

I always assumed they use tanal a: https://www.wyeastlab.com/tanal


----------



## tugger (5/3/17)

Biocloud.


----------



## tugger (5/3/17)

There are several ways to get that cloud. 
Centrifuge only. 
Partial filter. 
Total filter after centrifuge and add biocloud back after sterile filtering.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (5/3/17)

I'd think simply and just don't use a wirfloc tablet. I forgot to once. It will never really clear as much.
Heavy dry hopping will cloud as well.


----------



## Blind Dog (5/3/17)

If you want the cloudy look, unmalted wheat will get you there. As will flour. IMO, it makes SFA difference to the taste of the finished beer, so why bother?


----------



## HBHB (6/3/17)

Don't know if using biocloud will help, but can say the best yeast i've used in a similar ber was the Coopers Pale Ale yeast recultured and enjoyed fresh. That bready/doughy note is a definite winner in it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/3/17)

multiple dry hop stages and no filtering.
Speculation here, but they might dry hop during active fermentation


----------



## MHB (6/3/17)

Actually I got the recipe from a talk given by a S&W brewer, he reeled off all the weights for the ingredients - I was busily taking notes on the back of a coaster.
I am pretty sure the yeast is US-05, the temperature steps are based on what you usually do if you are using a fair slab of unmalted adjunct. 
The key here being unmalted, malted wheat doesn't throw haze (in Heff its yeast haze), unmalted does and gives that creamy, slick character to the beer.
Mark


----------



## Matplat (6/3/17)

Yeah it seems funny to have a product to create, what most brewers have a problem trying to avoid.

"shit, it's so hard to stop my beer having perfectly brilliant clarity, dammit I'm just too good at brewing!", "Ah thank goodness, someone has a product to make my beer cloudy!"


----------



## Bribie G (7/3/17)

A bit off topic, but hopping has been mentioned.

This beer (a sort of 4 Pines Pale Ale tribute) was crystal clear into the keg, having been cc'd for a couple of weeks.

On kegging I dropped in my giant tea-ball containing about *30g of Galaxy. *

After a few days on the gas:

This is about glass 6 so doesn't represent the dregs at the bottom (that were almost pea soupy).


----------



## BKBrews (8/3/17)

Bribie G said:


> A bit off topic, but hopping has been mentioned.
> 
> This beer (a sort of 4 Pines Pale Ale tribute) was crystal clear into the keg, having been cc'd for a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Off topic again, but how does that beer fair against the 4 pines? One of my favourite beers and I'd love to brew it.


----------



## Bribie G (8/3/17)

Turned out "in the same family" but I didn't have Amarillo so put in the Galaxy instead. It's scrubbing up quite nicely.


----------



## Rocker1986 (8/3/17)

OT; I have a sort of 4 Pines pale ale going into the FV on Saturday. It was brewed with all the hops used except Amarillo as well since I don't have any. Not trying to clone it but interested to see how it compares.


----------

